# Hi



## Choop (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi i'm new here i am an axolotl breeder currently sell babies and spawn on preloved but someone told me about this i have 3 leucistics a melanoid and one gold albino all are sexually mature and breeding very often. I currently have one batch of spawn not 100% on variety but close to hatch can send pics all sensible offers considered had lots of positive feedback and succesful postages information can also be provided, Emily x


----------



## xXx-FA55-xXx (May 26, 2009)

Hi 
Where are you based and how much for the albino and the leucistic will they come with the full setup 
plz can you post some pics of them plz and thank you


----------



## Choop (Jan 22, 2009)

I have only three babies left think either golden or leucistic but not albino as eyes are black! Also hae one adult female leucistic for sale im in middlesbrough and they must be collected x


----------



## xXx-FA55-xXx (May 26, 2009)

thanks anyway but ur way too far i live in london


----------

